# Processor Upgrade - Source of problems?

## Utoxin

I just upgraded my processor from a 1.05 GHz Athlon to an Athlon XP 1600+. Today my emerges have all been failing with various seemingly random errors. Anything from md5's not matching after download to dozens of different errors during configure or compile. Could this be because of the processor upgrade, or is this a generalized emerge issue?

----------

## Utoxin

Here's a log that shows some of the problems. Note that the MD5 is different every time it's downloaded. What's up with that?

```

root@adamantium portage # emerge gcc

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r5 to /

!!! gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz: message digests do not match!

!!! gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz is corrupt or incomplete.

>>> our recorded digest: f3ad4f32c2296fad758ed051b5ac8e28

>>>  your file's digest: ef887d56e8f8d274185d278cc938d25d

>>> Please delete /usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz and refetch.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-2.95.3-r5.ebuild .

root@adamantium portage # rm /usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz 

root@adamantium portage # emerge gcc

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r5 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz

--18:46:23--  http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz'

Resolving www.ibiblio.org... done.

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 12,911,721 [application/x-tar]

100%[========================================================================>] 12,911,721   118.94K/s    ETA 00:00

18:48:10 (118.94 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz' saved [12911721/12911721]

!!! gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz: message digests do not match!

!!! gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz is corrupt or incomplete.

>>> our recorded digest: f3ad4f32c2296fad758ed051b5ac8e28

>>>  your file's digest: 2562d8cc69645533e29cd693ba1ba61d

>>> Please delete /usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz and refetch.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-2.95.3-r5.ebuild .

root@adamantium portage # rm /usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz 

root@adamantium portage # emerge gcc

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r5 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz

--18:48:23--  http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz'

Resolving www.ibiblio.org... done.

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 12,911,721 [application/x-tar]

100%[========================================================================>] 12,911,721   118.51K/s    ETA 00:00

18:50:10 (118.51 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz' saved [12911721/12911721]

!!! gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz: message digests do not match!

!!! gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz is corrupt or incomplete.

>>> our recorded digest: f3ad4f32c2296fad758ed051b5ac8e28

>>>  your file's digest: c275d3e1df8c4a4adbd3c7ad47c05ad6

>>> Please delete /usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz and refetch.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-2.95.3-r5.ebuild .

root@adamantium portage # rm /usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz 

root@adamantium portage # emerge gcc

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r5 to /

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz

--18:52:45--  http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz'

Resolving www.ibiblio.org... done.

Connecting to www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 12,911,721 [application/x-tar]

100%[========================================================================>] 12,911,721   116.99K/s    ETA 00:00

18:54:33 (116.99 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz' saved [12911721/12911721]

!!! gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz: message digests do not match!

!!! gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz is corrupt or incomplete.

>>> our recorded digest: f3ad4f32c2296fad758ed051b5ac8e28

>>>  your file's digest: bf62ddd8a927fa9d8cc8f45e18e1ad46

>>> Please delete /usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-2.95.3.tar.gz and refetch.

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-2.95.3-r5.ebuild .

root@adamantium portage # 

```

Note

----------

## Utoxin

Here's anothe problem I ran into... I was trying to emerge gtk+

```

...

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gcc... (cached) gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -march=i686 -O3 -pipe ) works... no

configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 50, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-1.2.10-r7.ebuild .

```

----------

## Malakin

The only problems your having is with emerge after putting in the new cpu, nothing else?

----------

## lx

Probably not a CPU error, or it is faulty. Same strange error when overclocking. If you compiled everything with march=i686 then it should run perfectly and same as athlon. Check if you haven't overclocked fsb / cpu. If it's a cpu problem you should get many different glitches, not only with emerge or gcc. Check if your voltranges keep in sane regions, XP will consume more power so maybe your supply ain't powerfull enough. 

We need more information,

Hope you solve it,

   Alex.

----------

## taskara

dude,

what mainboard are you using? are you sure it FULLY supports the XP cpu ?

that's your most likely cause of the problem.

I had the same problem when I went from 1ghz athlon to 1700+ XP in my via kt 133 mainbaord (asus av7133)

gl!

----------

## lx

Asus A7V133,..... um XP chip, I think I've seen something mentioned when reading bios updates for my motherbord (A7V133a) about a XP solve. So could possibly be a bios/motherboard problem.

----------

## lx

check the side

http://www.athlonxp.com/compatibility_bios.html

it has some bios updates for board and AthlonXP compatibility.

Cya lX

 :Idea: 

----------

## Sivar

Another thing to consider besides the BIOS is that the heatsink/fan might be installed improperly or be insufficient for the new CPU. Are you using the stock heatsink/fan that came with the 1GHz Athlon?

When you installed it on the new chip, did you use heatsink paste? Using no heatsink paste, or using too much, may be enough to push the CPU over the edge. 

Note that Athlons are supposed to work perfectly up to 90C, so that chip would have to be pretty hot to malfunction.

----------

## Utoxin

Motherboard is the ASUS A7V-133, with the latest BIOS update. Should have full XP support.

The processor is one I move from another system, and I brought the heatsink with it. And yes, it has heatsink paste on the processor.

It seems to me that if this was a processor problem, I'd be getting a lot more errors all over the place, and not just when I emerge.

----------

## Utoxin

I'm going to reboot now to get to where I can check the processor temperature.

Anyone know if there's a source package in Gentoo that'd give me access to the sensors from inside linux?

----------

## Utoxin

Processor temp is well within standard ranges. 50 degrees C.

I did reset my BIOS config back to the defaults, so we'll see if that fixes things. (Don't know how it would, but it's worth a try.)

----------

## Utoxin

Well, what do you know. Things seem to be a lot more stable all of a sudden. Not sure what was tweaked out in the BIOS, but restoring factory defaults seems to have fixed it. I'll go post a note in the tips and tricks forum about it.  :Wink: 

----------

## lx

Sweet memories,..... yep, I had tweaked my bios some time ago but reading somewhere it could be a source of problems (having none at the time with) I got chicken and changed the xtreme settings back to the default,......  well, now you see, it ain't that bad being a chicken.  :Laughing: 

Cya, lX

----------

## Utoxin

Hmmm. I may have been mistaken yet again. My system became unstable again after it had been running for a couple hours, which leads me to another possible cause of the problem. Bad memory. The problem doesn't seem to occur till the system has used up a significant chunk of memory, which points to the now memory I installed with the processor as the source of the problem. Gonna pull it out, and see if my system stays stable for a while.

----------

## tomte

 *Utoxin wrote:*   

> I'm going to reboot now to get to where I can check the processor temperature.
> 
> Anyone know if there's a source package in Gentoo that'd give me access to the sensors from inside linux?

 

lm_sensors (or something like that, emerge search sensors will help)

and gkrellm to look at the sensor output  :Laughing: 

hth,

tom

----------

## lx

Yup emerge lm_sensors. Some notes on asus a7v133 it uses as99127f-* section (winbond driver) in the /etc/sensors.conf file if you got it probably setup ( sensors-detect / modules.autload / modprobe) for compute temp2 you should change the line in 

```
compute temp2 @*2,@/2
```

 this gives more accurate results, well so i'm told, the original was off by 'm about then degrees I think.

----------

## taskara

I still think it's probably an incompatibility issue with your mainboard.

there were two versions of a7v133 - check your board version (in between the pci slots or somewhere there, in white writing).

if it is 1.05   - then you'll be lucky if an XP will work

if it's 1.05.   - then an XP processor should work no problem.

there are heaps of posts on this topic, do a search and read them. 

maybe you'll find an answer that may help you.

gl!

----------

## Utoxin

According to every source I can find (Including ASUS's site) my board should support the XP, as long as I have a BIOS newer than rev 1007 (I have 1009). The board even recognizes the chip as an XP.

But that's beside the point. I've been running smoothly for 2 hours now, after taking out the new RAM chip I'd also added, so I'm leaning heavily towards that being the source of the issue. I'll post updates here periodically, to let you know how things are going.

----------

## taskara

ok well good luck.

I've already been through all that, so if you find the answer, I'd be interested to know!

running a duron 1.3 ghz now cause the xp just wouldn't go.

I too thought it was ram.. took my ram out .. worked for a while.. but then it still crashed like a dog..

----------

## fghellar

When I upgraded my system a few months ago, I also had some problems. It turned out to be memory related. Check my "saga" at the VIA Arena Forums:

http://forums.viaarena.com/messageview.cfm?catid=18&threadid=11805

----------

## Malakin

There are a few free memory testing software out there, I use one to test systems after putting in ram or for stability problems and it works very well.

----------

## Utoxin

2 days later, and all is well...

Yes, 2 days have passed and the system is still stable. Is appears that the memory I added was either bad, or incompatible with the something on the board.

Thanks for all the tips everyone offered. My system is very happy now.

I did play a little with lm_sensors, but couldn't get it to see anything. Maybe I'll try again next week, after I'm over this cold.

----------

